# What's the most romantic thing ever said to you?



## BoyHowdy (Jun 26, 2012)

"Your thumbs are incredibly sexy"

Didn't call her back.


----------



## nullpunkt (Nov 6, 2012)

BoyHowdy said:


> "Your thumbs are incredibly sexy"
> 
> Didn't call her back.


Where are those damn tissues, *sniff sniff*


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

I'm doing the dishes...Followed by...I'm cleaning the bathroom...The stuff of true romance right there.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

"Sorry for being so emotional sometimes."

"I love your emotionality. I'm always here for you."

--my ex //


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

I wouldn't call it romantic since my best friend said it but she said 
"You're a too kind person, you always only see the good in them and try to help them even if they don't care about you."

But it ends there because I don't date anyone xD Well one guy asked be out but that was my friend who is exactly the one I was trying to save from depending on other's approval, he tried to become part of the "cool kids" or something (maybe that's why he wanted a girlfriend so he'd automatically be considered "cool", I'm in 9th grade, that kind of stuff happens here all the time ;-. For some reason I saw that coming but he didn't get all the indirect signals and remarks, he basically started ignoring me after I denied his request almost completely (understandable to some degree I guess). But I still tried to keep him from going that path. That's what my friend was referring to above. 
Well, now this turned into a storytime reply/post/whatever, nice.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Me:“You look good to me. I think you’re handsome. What do you think of how I look?”
Him: “You know.”
Me: “No. What? Like I look good enough, I guess?”
Him: “No. You know. You’re gorgeous.”
Me: “You think I’m gorgeous?”
Him: “Yeah. You know how you look."
Me: “I don’t know anything.”


----------



## comicbookmama (Sep 3, 2011)

My INTP husband about a year into dating looks into my eyes after looking in his coffee cup: "Your eyes are like a cup of coffee. Dark on the inside and light on the edges." (Understand one of his loves is coffee.)

He's not as good at remembering big romantic gestures, but he is really good at randomly remembering a specific brand of candy or snack that I like and bringing me some just because.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

I had to go through all of these pages because every post was so endearing and wonderful :heart: 

INTP friend: Heck yeah, Mortal Kombat y’all it’s amazin’! Wait hold up. *evil grin* So if you two had to fight each other who would win?
ENFP: Her.
Me: What? You’re like...huge. 
ENFP: My love for you would strangle me first and then your eyeliner will murder me because it’s so sharp.
Me: Oh baby! Stop that! *laughs and hugs my ENFP*
INTP: Well, I wanted to see an argument but I should’ve known better


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

"I would be happy if I could live underground in an ant colony with only you"
-guy I dated in high school

the men I've dated since then need to step up their game


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

legallyblonde502 said:


> "I've never met anyone who understands me as well as you do."
> 
> I'm dating an NT. That counts as romantic!


My last partner was NT. He said some pretty romantic things to me, but nothing worth taking seriously because certain NTs are not really capable of a serious romantic attachment. At the time I was deluded into believing them to be true.

Here is a list of his brilliant one-liners.

"No one understands me as well as you do." An NT and by NT I mean INTP. Haha.

"You are so precious to me."

"I cherish you."

"I like it when you touch me."

Blah, blah blah some other shit that's slipped my memory or I threw out. I don't know.

On the up side, while grand romantic gestures and crap were not his strength, man could this dude (and he still does), remember a lot of my food preferences, favorite smells, books, TV shows.


----------



## Row (Apr 28, 2018)

"Do you want the last slice of pizza?" or alternatively "do you want the last bite?"

Nothing is more romantic to me, although I'm not sure what that says about me (other than I like food :wink


----------



## entheos (Aug 18, 2013)

It's difficult to say because romance for me is tied to seeing the person going out of their comfort zone in order to communicate with me in a way that puts them in a bit of a vulnerable position, if this makes sense. And each person had a different comfort zone, so it's difficult to measure an NF against an introverted NT or an extroverted NT and that kind of thing.

I think the spoken romance that impacted me the most came from an ENTJ, just cause he didn't walk around saying this stuff. But he didn't just say it, he wrote me a love letter; the medium was a shock/the romance in itself. As for the content, the thing I remember as being the most romantic was the ending "you have no idea how much it pains me to let you go, because you're what I've been looking for for so long. But I wanted to let you know all of this..."

Also an INTJ over the phone: "I NEED to see you everyday, NEED, I can't not see you everyday, get your ass over here" 

When cute people get intense and clingy, that's the most romantic part x)


----------



## Scorpiotte (Jul 8, 2018)

The food one... 100000% haha.

"What do you want for breakfast/lunch/dinner?"

"Are you hungry?"

___

For real though, the most romantic letters ever written to me were from an ENTP. It feels almost too sacrosanct to copy them down here, but they were these huge balls of intense emotion that floored me every time.

The most romantic things ever verbally said to me were from an INTJ, who I'm always paranoid will somehow find these internet posts LOL so God forbid. But it was a mix of intimate knowledge of who I was as a person, coupled with admiration and declarations of loyalty, and they were always so meaningful.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

"Here, you can have my durian."

...except in my dreams only


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

A conversation with my ENFP partner over FaceTime, since he’s in Europe visiting family... :heart:

Him: I went to a bar last night.**
Me: *smirks* What did you get?
Him: Some cheap beer. Recently I’ve been drinking coffee at the bar. It’s more fitting for me because it’s nerd fuel.
Me: Aw nah! That’s sad. Take me with you one day and we’ll both order a special.
Him: *crosses arms* No.
Me: Why are you all serious of a sudden, haha...
Him: I’ll get jealous. All of my friends are guys and they’re not getting one piece of you.
Me: .....*blushes*....You stop that...

**the legal drinking age in Europe is 18, generally across all countries


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@Marvin the Dendroid. Durians? I’ve heard they smell like garbage and taste like ice cream? True? Describe?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Alesha said:


> @*Marvin the Dendroid* . Durians? I’ve heard they smell like garbage and taste like ice cream? True? Describe?


The truth is that the durian scent is a delicious combination of cinnamon, honey, lemongrass, mango and angel farts, and the taste is out of this world. There is literally _nothing_ on God's good Earth that tastes anything like durian. It is, quite literally, heavenly.

I know that something like 95% of mankind disagrees with me, but that only leaves _me_ more durian ... not going to complain.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

wish I had something to post here

now I just feel inferior


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

My guy told me that I was very intelligent and that it was sexy. 

But it was in _how_ he said it. It was very honest and thoughtful, and it was after he listened to me give a few "lessons" over several topics as I massaged his neck and shoulders. People will tell me I'm smart or intelligent, but he said it in a way that meant it to me. It was pretty dang awesome.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Davy Jones said:


> wish I had something to post here
> 
> now I just feel inferior


You are not inferior. :shocked:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

temptingthesea said:


> You are not inferior. :shocked:


I know, I just haven't got any good romance stories yet. Someday I will, though. ^_^


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Davy Jones said:


> I know, I just haven't got any good romance stories yet. Someday I will, though. ^_^


Of course you will!
And pal, you _will _tell me about it.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

temptingthesea said:


> Of course you will!
> And pal, you _will _tell me about it.


Good thing you know the future. Kinda sounds like a threat, though. Almost like "you will tell me, or else" - hope I'm wrong.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Davy Jones said:


> Good thing you know the future. Kinda sounds like a threat, though. Almost like "you will tell me, or else" - hope I'm wrong.


What do you mean, I know the future? :shocked:
I'm not the Delphic Seer! (@Asmodaeus haha dragging you here for a bit)

And nope, no "or else" :tongue:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

temptingthesea said:


> What do you mean, I know the future? :shocked:
> I'm not the Delphic Seer! (@Asmodaeus haha dragging you here for a bit)
> 
> And nope, no "or else" :tongue:


I was kidding again, just having some fun with ya :wink:


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Davy Jones said:


> I was kidding again, just having some fun with ya :wink:


Mean hedgehog!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

temptingthesea said:


> Mean hedgehog!


You didn't like that, or are you just kidding with me now?


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Davy Jones said:


> You didn't like that, or are you just kidding with me now?


Heh. Just having some fun with ya :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

temptingthesea said:


> Heh. Just having some fun with ya :wink:


Aha! I saw that coming!


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Ready for some inferior Si?  ?

When I was 23 I was singing in a college punk band (Yes, really, I have layers! lol). The guys in it were actually really sweet, they had been friends since grade school. I remember when it became obvious that our front man wanted to date me because he was like "We're going swimming after practice. You're coming." And I said, "Oh my gosh, I haven't gone swimming in ages. I don't even think I have a suit so I'll head home." 
He called, "Hey Alanna, can Alesha borrow a suit?" 
"Alesha can borrow some boxers and a tank top." 
Me: "No! Boxers and a tank top?"
Him, not standing closer but saying very directly and slowly: "I want you to come swimming with me." 
Me: "Err... okay. But everyone's going right?" 
So... it was lovely. The day had been really hot, the water cool. I was swimming backstroke when he came over to swim along side me, our breathing suddenly seemed loud and echo-y. Other than that he respected my shyness. Going home we were singing songs with the whole band in the car and a policemen stopped us, thought we were drunk. The relationship progressed some over the summer, but not to anywhere I didn't want it to. I knew that I didn't want to be his girlfriend. Lovely, though, and lovely music. 
I remember a party when we were sitting playing around with chords and he said, "Do you know 'The Arms of the Angels" by Sarah McLaughlin? 
I said, "I don't think I know the words, really." 
"Yes you do, or you can make it up." And he played and I sang. "Nice." Then he asked if I knew other songs and he ended up playing for me with me singing that whole evening. The compliment of this seems almost surreal. Singing is the thing I love the most, but it scares me too-- and he never had any doubt in my ability. I remember when I was nervous several times him saying, "You're going to go out and you're gonna kill it." 

The phrase "I want _______" said with such certainty seemed like a powerful phrase to me. Almost like I had been taught that it wasn't polite or it was taboo or something to state your desires simply and clearly. I still get a sexual thrill whenever any man directs sentence starting with "I want_________" at me.


----------

